# which code to use April 1st



## dwaldman (Mar 30, 2010)

For 12 panel drug test which code should I use starting April 1st? And why is that the correct code to use?

G0430 or G0431


----------



## gost (Mar 30, 2010)

"...when performing a qualitative drug screening test for multiple drug classes that does not use chromatographic methods, new test code G0430 is the appropriate code to bill."  -from MLN Matters® Number: SE1001

Code choice is based on the method (chromatography vs. other methods) and single vs. multiple drug classes.  For single drug class method, 80101 is replaced by G0431 as of 4/1/2010 (for CMS, no necessarily for other payers).  For multiple drug classes, 80100 is still used if the testing method is chromatography.  If another method is used, G0430 should be billed.

that's my interpretation, anyway.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 30, 2010)

Helpful Intrepretation. G0430 it is. Thanks.


----------

